# Almost ready to buy, just a few questions...



## AlcHemiE (Jun 25, 2004)

Well, I went down to my local nissan dealer and drove the Spec-V Finally, and i love it! It's got what i need in all the right areas.. Just a few things.. Whats with the wheel hop? When i really get on it in first, it goes, but i feel like the wheels are hopping too much. Another thing, the one i drove had the brembo package, but i wont be getting that.. Am i going to notice a BIG differeance in aggressive cornering? (Not that i do it alot) And about that wheel hop, what can i do and how much of a difference would it make? Thanks guys, im hoping to get these questions answered so i can finalize it tomorrow and pick it up early next week!! :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no you wont notice a difference in cornering. wheel hop can be eliminated wiht practice

I suggest practicing on it before getting motor mounts ( this makes you a better driver!)


----------



## AlcHemiE (Jun 25, 2004)

Yeah, i was just getting on it hard, wasent really trying to be a super good driver. I think im getting a pretty good deal.. MSRP 18,950 w/ the sunroof package, plus im getting $2,500 off and $3,500 for my trade (1998 cavalier) But i wanna see if i can get $500 more for the trade in, or $500 more off the price.. Man, im really excited!!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ouch man...hold up.

you should be able to pay 14-15k before trade!!! deal with them more!!


----------



## AlcHemiE (Jun 25, 2004)

Really? I didnt know the 04 would be that cheap... Huh.. Well right now he said the 04 had a 2,000 cash back on it, so that brings it down to $16,950.00. Then he said he would take off an additional $500.00. Bringing it to $16,450.00. You think i can get it cheaper? I was satisified with that, beacause with the tax financed in plus the trade, my monthly payments are $221.36. But if you think i can go lower, i will try. Thanks for the tip.. :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

people have gotten them for 14,500 without any special discounts


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

an '04 spec-v for 14,500? damn, that's pretty cheap.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

.........................there's a reason for it, lol. they're not exactly hotcakes.


----------



## cysco00 (Mar 25, 2004)

I got mine for $14,900 at John Elway Nissan in Denver, although I live in Albq. New Mexico. My dealers here were giving me a deal at $15,500. But I wanted a yellow or red one, and there's was a white one w/no moonroof. I called around and got hooked up in Denver even had the moonroof & Nismo Exhaust!! Made a weekend out of it and went up there to buy it. You should be able to get a little bit of a better deal. 

By the way, they are not hotcakes cuz of their looks, IMO.

Cisco C.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

My Se-R was the first car I ever bought. God, I was a :dumbass: I'm not even going to post what I paid for my Se-R automatic. My trigger finger itches whenever I drive past the dealership. Oh well, they did what they were supposed to do I guess, take me for all I was worth.

Listen to Chimmike. Go in there and say, "14,500 and you have a deal today. If not, I think I'll go check out the nissan guys in the next city." Negotiate from that, and you'll get a better deal. They need to get those cars off the lot- they will deal with you. However, if you are financing the car, BRING A CALCULATOR and DO NOT let the salesman negotiate the monthly payments- stick to talking about the total amount being financed. That was how I got screwed out of my mind.


----------



## AlcHemiE (Jun 25, 2004)

Yeah, thats the thing.. The Spec-V i drove was already spoken for.. They dont have ANY on the lot, so they would have to swap one from another dealer. But like you said, i'll go in in and say "$14,500 and i'll take it today" :cheers:


----------



## Iniquity (Apr 21, 2004)

I bought mine for 14,500 + TTL w/ sunroof. It can be done.  I had no trade, btw.


----------



## Iniquity (Apr 21, 2004)

Easiest way to by it, in my experience... is to use the internet. You may have to drive to sign papers but you'll save a bunch. Like he said, they aren't selling very well.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

you may not even have to drive. tell them to come to you if you know what you want. You'd be surprised. if the salesman says it can't be done, talk to the sales manager.

Be up front w/them with what you expect. They will deliver the car to you, and they can drive your trade in back.


----------



## joerx (Mar 9, 2005)

AlcHemiE said:


> Well, I went down to my local nissan dealer and drove the Spec-V Finally, and i love it! It's got what i need in all the right areas.. Just a few things.. Whats with the wheel hop? When i really get on it in first, it goes, but i feel like the wheels are hopping too much. Another thing, the one i drove had the brembo package, but i wont be getting that.. Am i going to notice a BIG differeance in aggressive cornering? (Not that i do it alot) And about that wheel hop, what can i do and how much of a difference would it make? Thanks guys, im hoping to get these questions answered so i can finalize it tomorrow and pick it up early next week!! :cheers:


I am glad you recognized the wheel hop. I have an Infiniti g 35 with twin turbos and cannot go from a dead stop without wheel hop. Read my post of today. there is a button on the dash next to the hood switch that turns off what nissan calls "Vehicle Dynamics Control" which in plain english,as I can see is for slippery or icy roads. This is always on unless you turn it off at the switch. Not only does it transfer power to the opposite wheel, it applies the brake to the slipping wheel. I have not had time to test the car since I discovered this nice useless device, but am trying to see if by turning this off, you will know, a light comes on next to the tach, will solve the wheel hop or not. If you hear any further please post me here. I should have an anwser in a couple of days. joerx
Other than that the car runs great. See my post.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

joerx said:


> I am glad you recognized the wheel hop. I have an Infiniti g 35 with twin turbos and cannot go from a dead stop without wheel hop. Read my post of today. there is a button on the dash next to the hood switch that turns off what nissan calls "Vehicle Dynamics Control" which in plain english,as I can see is for slippery or icy roads. This is always on unless you turn it off at the switch. Not only does it transfer power to the opposite wheel, it applies the brake to the slipping wheel. I have not had time to test the car since I discovered this nice useless device, but am trying to see if by turning this off, you will know, a light comes on next to the tach, will solve the wheel hop or not. If you hear any further please post me here. I should have an anwser in a couple of days. joerx
> Other than that the car runs great. See my post.


Of topic here. You don't need to post the same thing in two threads. It has been answered in the other thread already.

This isn't the correct section for your questions anyway.


----------



## dallas (Mar 9, 2005)

*93 nissan sentra*

i am thinking of purchasing this 93 nissan sentra it has 228000 miles on it i was just wondering what a reasonable price for this particular car. it has front wheel drive only.....can you please tell me what would be a reasonable price for it would be???


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Dallas, please post in the correct forum. This forum is labelled "B15 Sentra 2000+"

your's obviously doesn't fit in this category. Please use the b13 section.


----------



## BubNYY02 (Jan 20, 2005)

AlcHemiE said:


> Really? I didnt know the 04 would be that cheap... Huh.. Well right now he said the 04 had a 2,000 cash back on it, so that brings it down to $16,950.00. Then he said he would take off an additional $500.00. Bringing it to $16,450.00. You think i can get it cheaper? I was satisified with that, beacause with the tax financed in plus the trade, my monthly payments are $221.36. But if you think i can go lower, i will try. Thanks for the tip.. :cheers:


My dad used to sell cars and whenever the dealer is giving you discounts on the car you take off the discounts and then start from there. So since they are giving you $2,000 off then you take that 2,000 off and start from there. Don't let them tell you that since they are giving you $2,000 off that they are doing you a favor. The retail price is never the last price!!


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

AlcHemiE said:


> Yeah, i was just getting on it hard, wasent really trying to be a super good driver. I think im getting a pretty good deal.. MSRP 18,950 w/ the sunroof package, plus im getting $2,500 off and $3,500 for my trade (1998 cavalier) But i wanna see if i can get $500 more for the trade in, or $500 more off the price.. Man, im really excited!!


Rule #1 - Sell privately and get more money.
Rule #2 - Get an agency to deal for that new car. I used Carscostcanada to hook me up with great success. There's tonnes of those types of companies in the U.S. At the very least, you'll save more than you put in for the service. 
Rule #3 - Let patience prevail. I know what it's like to be boning for that hot Spec V (what color by the way?) but remember, it'll still be there next week.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

I don't know the SpecV should go for so I won't comment on that. I paid 11500 for my 04 1.8S back in January of 04 w/ little effort to negotiate. Had I worked as hard for it as I did for my 04 Miata, I probably could have knocked them down to near 10K...but it was an insurance settlement that was paying for it.

Anyway, I digress.

First. DO NOT TRADE IN YOUR CAR. YOU ARE GETTING HOSED IF YOU DO!!!

Sell it privately! Try using eBay. You're getting $3500 for a 98? How many miles? Have you checked Blue Book values? I sold my 95 del Sol with 125K miles for $3700 last year on eBay and my wife's 99 Alero with 110K miles and some minor mech problems for $3400.

Those were both high mileage cars. If you got under 100K miles on it, you should be able to do better.

Second. PIT THE DEALERS AGAINST ONE ANOTHER!!!

Start soliciting bids online, search out the Nissan dealers in a 150 mile radius and contact them by email. Give all of them the offer that this dealership gave you less another $500. See who bites. If you got more than one bite, email those dealers with the new lowest offer less another $500 and see who will match.

You can only do this twice before you start jerking their chain and they'll stop responding. 

I'd do that to start.

As for financing [sigh]. I'm a big believer in buying cars with cash and only financing if you have the cash to pay them in full and the rate they offer you is less than what you could earn in the market. We bought 3 new cars last year, the Sentra in cash, the MazdaSpeed with 50% down the rest at 4.5%, and the Altima with 50% down and the rest at 4.5%. The cash I would have used to pay off the Miata and Altima was invested instead and has earned me a lot more than 4.5% over the last year.

Financing something like a car is a losing proposition all around except in a case like I just described. If your argument is that you couldn't afford it otherwise, I'd suggest you shouldn't be spending what you are.

If you insist on financing a new car (which will take an immediate hit of depreciation), tell the guy you're going to buy it outright. Once you have a final sales price, then say you'd like to know what interest rate they can offer you. Compare that to what banks are offering. 

There ain't no way I'd accept a new car loan at anything over 5.75% right now. More than that and you're getting fleeced. And if you finance for anything longer than 48 months you're really killing yourself.

good luck


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

sno said:


> an '04 spec-v for 14,500? damn, that's pretty cheap.


I noticed that below your name (Sno), it says sukebegigi likes my pee. This is not true! I don't like your pee, I love it! Where were you last night? I waited anxiously in bed for 6 hours for your hot golden shower! You're so insensitive! Don't bother sending flowers, it's over Big Boy!


----------

